
How Mountaineering is like Mathematics - ColinWright
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bv6VovSmQ4
======
ColinWright
One of the talks given at this year's "MathsJam" annual gathering.

I'd be interested to know if any HN readers were there ...

